# WorldMark 2014 Inventory?



## tpejza (May 26, 2013)

Every WorldMark Resort available to Wyndham Points owners shows no inventory starting January 1st 2014 all the way up to the 10 month window (currently March 26, 2014). 

Do we not get the same 10 month reservation priority with the WorldMark Inventory?


----------



## mnmrsjjp (May 27, 2013)

I've noticed the same thing.  I asked a VC about it and they said they never know when it is going to come in.  I also asked Member Services (aka sales) at GC about it and they said nothing has changed about the agreement but I am starting to be concerned that something has changed.  Worldmark Inventory usually shows up around 8-9 months ahead.  It is now almost 7 months ahead of January and there is nothing.


----------



## cotraveller (May 27, 2013)

It's that way from the WorldMark side also.  I just checked on the WorldMark site and the latest inventory that is available for the Wyndham resorts that WorldMark owners have access to is January 3, 2014.  None of the resorts show any availability beyond that date.

The list of available resorts for cross booking typically changes each year.  Maybe they haven't finalized the list for 2014 yet.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 27, 2013)

Why should WVO owners still get affiliate inventory with the 400 + units the lawyers stole from Worldmark and gave to WVO


----------



## tpejza (May 27, 2013)

Interesting... I'm about another month away from my 10 month window. Hopefully there is something available by then.


----------



## tpejza (May 27, 2013)

That's a good question David. I read about the units taken from Worldmark and given to Wyndham Access over in a post somewhere. Should they be considered affiliate resorts anymore or should they be part of Club Wyndham Plus? Either way, as a WVO I don't see any availability in 2014 that is under the 10 month standard reservation window. I just found it odd and was wondering if there are any special rules for Worldmark Resorts I didn't know about.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 27, 2013)

Actually CWA now owns them, so they aren't affiliates


----------



## ronparise (May 27, 2013)

tpejza said:


> That's a good question David. I read about the units taken from Worldmark and given to Wyndham Access over in a post somewhere. Should they be considered affiliate resorts anymore or should they be part of Club Wyndham Plus? Either way, as a WVO I don't see any availability in 2014 that is under the 10 month standard reservation window. I just found it odd and was wondering if there are any special rules for Worldmark Resorts I didn't know about.



There is a question as to whether Club Wyndhan Access stole those 400 units. or whether Worldmark dumped them on Club Wyndham Access.

At this point it makes no difference;  those units are now in Club Wyndham Access.  CWA owners will be able to reserve them 13 months in advance. The rest of the Club Wyndham Plus owners at 10 months

The affliate resorts including the Worldmark affiliates available to Wyndham and the Wyndham affiliates  available to Worldmark are another story.. I wouldnt count on ever being able to reserve them...There are too few units made available and you dont know when they will show up. You will have your best success finding an owner in the other system willing to make a trade


----------



## tpejza (May 27, 2013)

ronparise said:


> There a question as to whether Club Wyndhan Access stole those 400 units. or whether Worldmark dumped them on Club Wyndham Access.
> 
> At this point it makes no difference;  those units are now in Club Wyndham Access.  CWA owners will be able to reserve them 13 months in advance. The rest of the Club Wyndham Plus owners at 10 months
> 
> The affliate resorts including the Worldmark affiliates available to Wyndham and the Wyndham affiliates  available to Worldmark are another story.. I wouldnt count on ever being able to reserve them...There are too few units made available and you dont know when they will show up. You will have your best success finding an owner in the other system willing to make a trade



That makes sense, Wyndham uses all the locations on the map as a selling tactic but in actuality it's pretty hard to make reservations at some of them. Thanks for your response. 

What is the best way to make a trade with a Worldmark owner?


----------



## sue1947 (May 27, 2013)

tpejza said:


> What is the best way to make a trade with a Worldmark owner?



For a direct exchange with a WM owner, post at www.wmowners.com/forum.  There are some WM owners here and a few also check the wyndham owners forum, but wmowners.com has by far the most worldmark owners.  

Sue


----------



## Rent_Share (May 27, 2013)

tpejza said:


> That makes sense, Wyndham uses all the locations on the map as a selling tactic but in actuality it's pretty hard *next to impossible* to make reservations at some *any* of them. Thanks for your response.


 
For both products WVO(CWA) and WM , same tactic, same result NADA


----------



## PassionForTravel (May 27, 2013)

Agree with sue, there is a forum for other trades on wmowners called "other reservations wanted".make sure you put in the add that you are a WVR owner and want to do a direct trade for a WM unit (otherwise it seems people get confused ) put what location and dates you want (we can book 13 months for a week or 9 months for < a week) so a WM owner can let you know if what you are requesting is available. I just did a direct trade with a WVR owner so there definitely are WM owners interested in trading.

Ian


----------



## PassionForTravel (May 27, 2013)

Well I wouldn't say next to impossible, just harder, since the inventory is limited. I'm holding a pagossa reservation for July 4th week so I know its possible.

But agreed that sales makes it seem more plentiful than it is, but that's just another stretched truth.

Ian


----------



## benyu2010 (May 27, 2013)

Those cross over dots are merely marketing tactics in either system. Never count on them for your vacation need. Direct trade is the route as two systems are similar and have great overlaps of owner population.

P.S. OP' request is an easy one. It has been taken care of.


----------

